# Recompile kernel question.

## FINITE

Whenever I recompile the kernel I have to re-run xf86config and re-emerge the nvidia kernel driver. Is this normal?

----------

## tomte

 *FINITE wrote:*   

> Whenever I recompile the kernel I have to re-run xf86config and re-emerge the nvidia kernel driver. Is this normal?

 

xf86config->  No, but I don't know more, sorry

nvidia -> Yes, it's a kernel module after all

regards,

tom

----------

## craftyc

I think if you just emerge the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx you will not have to reconfigure X. It worked with me.

----------

## kerframil

No, you shouldn't have to rerun xf86config. As for the module, in theory you could keep one you've already compiled (if you configured the kernel to apply symbols to your modules). I think you'd then have to move the module into the new sub-directory under /lib/modules after installing your new kernel, but not recommended. The nvidia driver doesn't take long to emerge anyway.

----------

